# Workshop Javier Diez (Spanish style ergos)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello ladies and gentlemen

I like to visit the studio of my friend Javier and see who continues his enthusiasm and creativity.

Cheers .... Alf


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantasticas tirachinas!!

Las tradicionales de España. Como se llama essa goma/latex que vosotros utilizan??

Saludos!!!

Q


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Does he have a gallery or sells them?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Fantasticas tirachinas!!
> 
> Las tradicionales de España. Como se llama essa goma/latex que vosotros utilizan??
> 
> ...


Las conozco como caucho natural , mis amigos las compran ya cortadas a vendedores que vienen a los torneos


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> Does he have a gallery or sells them?


Hi Kobe
If it sells, but so far only in Spain.
If you are interested, I can check.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Others have asked but I have never seen an answer. What are those bands that they use on these good lookin' shooters?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> kobe23 said:
> 
> 
> > Does he have a gallery or sells them?
> ...


Very interested! let me know =D


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Others have asked but I have never seen an answer. What are those bands that they use on these good lookin' shooters?


Call a friend to ask for more information and comment on. 

Thanks for your interest


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > kobe23 said:
> ...


ok ,we are in touch friend.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi-Tech slingshots! :thumbsup:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! More works of art from your friend! I love them. Thank you for posting


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

¡que stupendo ! Me gusta mucho el estilo Español. Solido y fuerte.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! Interesting designs.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahora necesita u tapicero. Jeje. :king: ¡Son muebles finas! :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Ahora necesita u tapicero. Jeje. :king: ¡Son muebles finas! :bowdown:


We must have a suitcase to move them 

Muchas gracias , un abrazo señor Bill


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > Others have asked but I have never seen an answer. What are those bands that they use on these good lookin' shooters?
> ...


I talked to my friend and me that is a blend of natural rubber latex, do not know in what proportions, I will continue investigating.

cheers .... alf


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for checking!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love seeing pics of this style of shooter. very inspirational and effective looking .


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

excelente producto, nunca habia visto una cauchera como esa. Esas son hechas y vendidas solo en España, no??


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

MrRRSP said:


> excelente producto, nunca habia visto una cauchera como esa. Esas son hechas y vendidas solo en España, no??


At the moment if, in the future is possible.

Thanks for your interest .......... Alf


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your friend is a excellent designer and maker, very beautiful shooters they look like they just melt into your grip


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you are creative, you are! and believe me this forum have a lot of creative members Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


Goma MUY interesante amigo. ¿ Es fuerte ?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > alfshooter said:
> ...


Tengo un juego de ellas cortadas a 10 mm de ancho y tienen 2 mm de grosor y son bastante fuertes .


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Hola amigos
Nathan en SimpleShot vende la goma española en gruesos differentes: https://simple-shot.com/diy/natural-gum-rubber-die-cut-bands

@alfshooter: me puedes explicar como se apunta con los tirachinas tipo español? Ví varios videos y estoy conciente como tiran, pero no he comprendido como se utilizan las differentes ayudas de apuntar que montan en los tirachinas. Un gracias ya decadelanto


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Georges Gaggo said:


> Hola amigos
> Nathan en SimpleShot vende la goma española en gruesos differentes: https://simple-shot.com/diy/natural-gum-rubber-die-cut-bands
> 
> @alfshooter: me puedes explicar como se apunta con los tirachinas tipo español? Ví varios videos y estoy conciente como tiran, pero no he comprendido como se utilizan las differentes ayudas de apuntar que montan en los tirachinas. Un gracias ya decadelanto


Hola 

Es complicado explicarlo con palabras , tendrás que experimentar .

puedes ver el canal de Jorje barril , tiene buenos vídeos , también en La Resortera México ( Jos ) , creo que en algunos vídeos de mi canal podrás sacar ideas.

Saludos compañero ..... Alf


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

alfshooter said:


> Georges Gaggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hola amigos
> ...


Gracias - voy a ver lo que encuentro ...
Saludos


----------

